# Pit bull caps



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably in the wrong section but since we do embroider caps here goes. Does anyone know where to buy pit bull brand , flat brim, caps wholesale.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I just checked it out and I would guess that it is a private label cap, not available wholesale.


----------

